# Sad News



## SenseiKeith (Jun 18, 2010)

Dear Friends,
  I regret to inform everyone that Professor Feliciano (Kimo) Ferreira and his wife Kiko will be moving back to Hawaii due to health reasons for Kiko. He will be greatly missed by all who know him here on the East Coast. We wish him a safe trip back and hope to see him again in the near future.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 18, 2010)

SenseiKeith said:


> Dear Friends,
> I regret to inform everyone that Professor Feliciano (Kimo) Ferreira and his wife Kiko will be moving back to Hawaii due to health reasons for Kiko. He will be greatly missed by all who know him here on the East Coast. We wish him a safe trip back and hope to see him again in the near future.


I wish them well.
Sean


----------



## MJS (Jun 18, 2010)

SenseiKeith said:


> Dear Friends,
> I regret to inform everyone that Professor Feliciano (Kimo) Ferreira and his wife Kiko will be moving back to Hawaii due to health reasons for Kiko. He will be greatly missed by all who know him here on the East Coast. We wish him a safe trip back and hope to see him again in the near future.


 
Sorry to hear that.  I was actually planning on emailing you next week to set up another lesson.  I do wish them well, and please give them both my regards.  

Maybe you and I can set up a workout.  It'd be good to train with you again.

Mike


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, I hope it's just a real bad case of home-sick and culture shock.  Easily curable (yeah just relocate half way around the world again).  Good Luck!


----------



## SenseiKeith (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes Mike we can definitely do that. Just let me know what your schedule looks like. I look forward to talking to you soon. I will gladly pass the message along to them.


----------



## KempoShaun (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm truly sorry to hear this, I was hoping to get a few lessons in before I move to PA, I hope Kiko will be well...


----------

